# RUNNING COLD (Mick Callahan Novel #4) Kindle & paperback



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Harry!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)


I just finished this last night. I believe this is the best one yet.  Thank you for a writing this series. Mick is such a believable character. Guess I will go and reread them from the beginning. I know I will be sending them to my mom she will enjoy the series too.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for your kind words! Sorry, I just saw your note from last week. I am delighted you enjoyed the novel, hope you will pass it along to other readers.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words! Sorry, I just saw your note from last week. I am delighted you enjoyed the novel, hope you will pass it along to other readers.


No worries, life is busy at the best of times. I send them on to my mom who is recovering from foot surgery and reading like mad on her kindle. She is enjoying these books right now.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

That is always wonderful to hear!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> That is always wonderful to hear!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PS And reviews really, really do help--especially these days. So on behalf of all authors, if you really enjoyed something and can spare the time, an Amazon review (and spreading the word) can make a huge difference. Thanks again for posting and sparkling up my day


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> PS And reviews really, really do help--especially these days. So on behalf of all authors, if you really enjoyed something and can spare the time, an Amazon review (and spreading the word) can make a huge difference. Thanks again for posting and sparkling up my day


I did. . . I went to Amazon and did a small review.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

....and thanks for the review, rie 

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Harry,

Congrats!  I love how your characters are described.  Great work.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## sophia76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mick Callahan sounds a good character. It is quite hard to have a new take on John Rambo style abandoned super soldier trying to fit into society.
i will give it a read.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

RUNNING COLD (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL)

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
-New Mystery Reader

Also in paperback.

Media psychologist Callahan is a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. In this brand new adventure the fourth book in the popular series, Callahan finds himself up against an angry young soldier just home from Afghanistan. Wes McCann's father is a compulsive gambler and one of Mick's clients. His brutal murder sets these two dangerous men on a collision course.

NOTE: The first three complete books are now available in a seperate Kindle called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
-Mystery Scene

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305467911&sr=1-2

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
-Cemetery Dance


----------

